# I'm missing the "Forum Jump" today.



## saxmanjack (Feb 3, 2003)

Lost without it - that's how I navigate.


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

What's that?


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Mines' gone too. I've become very fond of it. 
Maybe we'll get it back in the next day or so?


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

bluesaxgirl said:


> What's that?


You don't know anything don't you? Remember when you didn't know what the "New Posts" button was?

Ok, ok... I forgot what the "Forum Jump" button is... But I think I've seen it before...:|


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

I don't think I've ever jumped anybodies form here.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

It's not back yet.
Is it gone for good? 
I hope not and it's just taking a while to figure the situation out.


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

Carl H. said:


> I don't think I've ever jumped anybodies form here.


I think we've both jumped Tamm's at the same time.

What's this button?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

> If you have a lot of forums you may want to disable the Forum Jump menu, although it makes only a marginal performance hit, it can generate a large amount of HTML.


In my attempt to gauge the sudden increase in server load I turned off *Forum Jump*. Perhaps we just simply got more members and visitors?

I did not know how widely Forum Jump was used. Now it is back.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

What is "Forum Jump" ?


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

Carl H. said:


> What is "Forum Jump" ?


When you hit new posts, or when you're in a page with threads listed, on the bottom it says Forum Jump and its a drop down box with subforums you can go to.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

A HA!! Thanks BSG.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

bluesaxgirl said:


> When you hit new posts, or when you're in a page with threads listed, on the bottom it says Forum Jump and its a drop down box with subforums you can go to.


HUH? You just asked what that was... What were you referring to when you said "that" in the second post...?


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Yamahaaltoplayer said:


> HUH? You just asked what that was... What were you referring to when you said "that" in the second post...?


She obviously learned what it was, and shared her knowledge.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Carl H. said:


> She obviously learned what it was, and shared her knowledge.


That's what I thought... after I posted...

And why do people use it? Just go to the main forum page and you got all those sub-forums there.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

I use new posts and the search button/google for everything.


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

Carl H. said:


> She obviously learned what it was, and shared her knowledge.


Yep.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Thank you Harri!!


----------



## saxmanjack (Feb 3, 2003)

Yamahaaltoplayer said:


> That's what I thought... after I posted...
> 
> And why do people use it? Just go to the main forum page and you got all those sub-forums there.


...but that takes an extra step. Some of us don't have super-laser-cable-dsl- hyper internet access.


----------

